# WLAN Verstärker mit LAN-Anschluss?



## Rabowke (13. September 2021)

Im Grunde steht ja bereits alles im Titel, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit in unserem neuen Haus alles mit WLAN zu versorgen.

Die ursprünglichen Bauherren haben es etwas zu gut gemeint und haben Stahlbeton en mass verbaut und meinten, wenn im EG das WLAN ist, man im OG keinen bzw. schlechten WLAN-Empfang hat.

Vllt. stelle ich mich ja ein wenig glatt an bzw. hab zu wenig Erfahrung. Ich möchte keinen Repeater, diese reduzieren ja prinzipbedingt den Durchsatz um die Hälfte.

In fast allen Räumen ist wiederum ein LAN-Anschluss verlegt, was mir sehr gut gefällt ... gibt es hier die Möglichkeit das WLAN durch ein normales Netzwerk zu speisen? 

Ich glaube ja fast das wird nicht möglich sein ... aber wäre natürlich schon schön wenn man hier mit 1GBit dann WLAN im 1. OG befeuern könnte. 🤔


----------



## Bast3l (13. September 2021)

Schließe mich an, selbes Problem- grüble auch darüber..


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. September 2021)

Vielleicht verstehe ich die Frage nicht richtig aber wenn in allen Räumen ein LAN Anschluss vorhanden ist dann mach doch einfach in jede Etage einen Access Point.
Sowas steckt man direkt in die Steckdose und geht mit dem LAN Kabel rein. So habe ich es bei mir jedenfalls gemacht da bei mir viele Wände und Decken aus Trockenbau sind und die Trockenbauprofile das WLAN Signal auch gut abschirmen. 
Nachteil dabei ist natürlich dass man in jeder Etage ein anderes WLAN Netz hat.


----------



## fud1974 (13. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> In fast allen Räumen ist wiederum ein LAN-Anschluss verlegt, was mir sehr gut gefällt ... gibt es hier die Möglichkeit das WLAN durch ein normales Netzwerk zu speisen?



Aber klar doch. Fast jeder Repeater dürfte das können, die haben unterschiedliche Betriebsmodi, einer ist halt dieser "AP-Modus" (Oder wie immer derjenige Hersteller das dann auch nennt), da geht man mit einem LAN Kabel rein, und spannt ein (neues) WLAN auf.

Die AVM Repeater (Fritz Produktlinie) können das auch, auch wenn sie vordergründig erstmal mit dem Wireless Repeater Modus beworben werden.. halt genau in die Produktbeschreibung schauen ob das Gerät den gewünschten Modus unterstützt.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2021)

Wie ich schrieb ... ich möchte keinen Repeater.

Ergänzend hierzu möchte ich auch ein einheitliches WLAN-Netzwerk haben und nicht zig unterschiedliche Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen.

Bislang hab ich das über meine dLAN-Adapter gelöst ... aber die Bandbreite ist zum Teil grausam und aus dem Grund will ich weg davon.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ich schrieb ... ich möchte keinen Repeater.
> 
> Ergänzend hierzu möchte ich auch ein einheitliches WLAN-Netzwerk haben und nicht zig unterschiedliche Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen.
> 
> Bislang hab ich das über meine dLAN-Adapter gelöst ... aber die Bandbreite ist zum Teil grausam und aus dem Grund will ich weg davon.


Da klinke ich mich gerne auch ein. So gut DLAN auch funktioniert, der Geschwindigkeitsverlust bei einem guten Glasfaseranschluss ist nicht ohne. Sofern mehr Speed am Ende rauskommt würde ich auch evtl. Rabs Idee verfolgen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (13. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ich schrieb ... ich möchte keinen Repeater.
> 
> Ergänzend hierzu möchte ich auch ein einheitliches WLAN-Netzwerk haben und nicht zig unterschiedliche Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen.


Ich glaube sowas gibts nicht. Wäre mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt.
Entweder Repeater und ein gemeinsames Netz oder halt mehrere Access Points mit verschiedenen Netzen.


----------



## fud1974 (13. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie ich schrieb ... ich möchte keinen Repeater.



Na ja, in dem Betriebsmodus ist es ja kein Repeater mehr.. weil er repeated ja nix mehr, Es ist ein Access Point, und jeder wird via LAN ohne gefummel mit DLAN oder so direkt versorgt, du sagest ja du hast LAN in den Stockwerken.

Knackpunkt ist halt das mit dem "einheitlichen WLAN", aber...




TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ich glaube sowas gibts nicht. Wäre mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt.
> Entweder Repeater und ein gemeinsames Netz oder halt mehrere Access Points mit verschiedenen Netzen.



 ... na ja, klar gibt es sowas, "Mesh" ist das Zauberwort.

Und das geht auch wenn man die Repeater halt nicht als "Repeater" einsetzt, sondern als Access Point ins Mesh bringt. .nicht verwirren lassen von den Bezeichnungen.

Kann AVM aber auch viele andere.






						FRITZ!Powerline im Mesh einrichten | AVM Deutschland
					






					avm.de
				




EDIT: Von dem Powerline da in dem Link nicht verwirren lassen.


----------



## Vordack (13. September 2021)

@Rabowke

Mesh WLAN Router?



			Amazon.de : mesh wifi router
		


Könnte interessant sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. September 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> @Rabowke
> 
> Mesh WLAN Router?
> 
> ...


Solche hatte ich als Testartikel vor einigen Monaten probiert. War enttäuschend, war kompliziert in der Einrichtung und am Ende nichtmal stabil.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bislang hab ich das über meine dLAN-Adapter gelöst ... aber die Bandbreite ist zum Teil grausam und aus dem Grund will ich weg davon.


Ob WLAN jetzt schneller ist als DLAN mag ich bezweifeln.  

Und bitte nicht altes DLAN mit neuestem WLAN vergleichen !

Grundsätzlich würde ich ohnehin immer ein Kabel legen wenn Bandbreite gefragt ist.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2021)

Also fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass sich die devolo-Teile ohne Probleme ins AVM-Mesh haben integrieren lassen ... da war mal voll gar nichts kompliziert und AVM ist da wirklich "idiotensicher".


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ob WLAN jetzt schneller ist als DLAN mag ich bezweifeln.


Darum geht es doch gar nicht ... sondern aktuell in unserer DHH ist es so, dass das Wohnzimmer per dLAN keine 100mbit erreicht, während andere Zimmer mit ~600-800mbit angeschlossen sind.



> Und bitte nicht altes DLAN mit neuestem WLAN vergleichen !




Aber auch hier wieder: das stand nie zur Debatte, wobei ich die devolo magic 2 wifi habe und die sind jetzt nicht sooooo alt.



> Grundsätzlich würde ich ohnehin immer ein Kabel legen wenn Bandbreite gefragt ist.


Natürlich ... aber es mag eben auch Endgeräte ohne LAN geben. Hab ich gehört.  

Im neuen EFH soll 250mbit seitens der Telekom anliegen, d.h. ich hoffe wirklich dass so weit alles verkabelt ist, die Endgeräte mit LAN auf 1gbit kommen ... hab ich erwähnt das ich ein NAS mit 21TB habe?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass sich die devolo-Teile ohne Probleme ins AVM-Mesh haben integrieren lassen ... da war mal voll gar nichts kompliziert und AVM ist da wirklich "idiotensicher".


Naja, AVM würde ich wohl irgendwann auch mal testen, wird ja generell als sehr nutzerfreundlicheingestuft. Problematisch war es in meinem Falle die DHCP-Funktion des Netgear-Mesh-Sets zu deaktivieren weil diese ja hinter meinem Provider-Router werkeln mussten (so easy nach Anleitung bzw. Hersteller - App war es so überhaupt nicht). Wie gesagt, hab mich Stundenlang damit beschäftigt, mit unbefriedigendem Ergebnis.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich ... aber es mag eben auch Endgeräte ohne LAN geben. Hab ich gehört.


Bandbreitenabhängige Dienste anders als über richtiges LAN zu schieben ist doch ein Witz und per se ein Designfehler.
Wer/welcher Anbieter macht so ein Schwachsinn ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Bandbreitenabhängige Dienste anders als über richtiges LAN zu schieben ist doch ein Witz und per se ein Designfehler.
> Wer/welcher Anbieter macht so ein Schwachsinn ?


Hast du an aktuellen Smart-TVs noch LAN-Buchsen gesehen? Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hast du an aktuellen Smart-TVs noch LAN-Buchsen gesehen? Ich jedenfalls nicht.


Mein neuer Beamer hat sowas.  

Nur weil so ein Unsinn getrieben wird muß man den nicht mitmachen.

Ohnehin, 4K (oder gar mehr) ohne Kabel LAN ist lächerlich wenn nicht alles totkomprimiert werden soll.
Ich empfehle da ein AV-Verstärker/MediaPC/TVBox mit LAN Kabel anzuklemmen und dann das Teil quasi als "Monitor" zu nutzen.


----------



## Vordack (13. September 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Solche hatte ich als Testartikel vor einigen Monaten probiert. War enttäuschend, war kompliziert in der Einrichtung und am Ende nichtmal stabil.


Ich hab mir damals (4 Jahre) einen gekauft der Luma heißt. Ja, Einrichtung war nicht idiotensicher (aber Rabi ist kein Idiot oder?), aber es lief Jahrelang (4 Jahre) ohne Probleme. Schnelles WLAN im ganzen Haus in einem NW.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Mein neuer Beamer hat sowas.
> 
> Nur weil so ein Unsinn getrieben wird muß man den nicht mitmachen.
> 
> ...


Im Wohnzimmer hängt ein OLED mit 4K und DV an der Wand ... und da ist aktuell das Problem: als Zuspieler dient das nVidia Shield, hier reicht aktuell die Bandbreit von dLAN (und WLAN!) nicht aus um 1:1 Kopien von UHD-Medien flüssig darzustellen.

Wie ich mal meinte, ich bin da ein wenig merkwürdig: ich möchte im Wohnzimmer keine Laufwerksgeräusche hören und aus dem Grund kommt mir da kein BR-Player ins Haus.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. September 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Im Wohnzimmer hängt ein OLED mit 4K und DV an der Wand ... und da ist aktuell das Problem: als Zuspieler dient das nVidia Shield, hier reicht aktuell die Bandbreit von dLAN (und WLAN!) nicht aus um 1:1 Kopien von UHD-Medien flüssig darzustellen.
> 
> Wie ich mal meinte, ich bin da ein wenig merkwürdig: ich möchte im Wohnzimmer keine Laufwerksgeräusche hören und aus dem Grund kommt mir da kein BR-Player ins Haus.


Soweit ok, aber wenn die anderen Zimmer alle Lankabel haben, wo ist das Problem eine Wand durchzubohren um die Shield so anzuschließen.
Ich hab mein NAS auch im Computerzimmer stehen und ein Loch zum Wohnzimmer mit beidseitigen Dosen dort installiert. Einerseits brauchte ich das weil 1Gb DSL im WZ ankommt und andererseits um das NAS aus dem WZ zu verbannen. Kein Hexenwerk für halbwegs "Begabte". 
in die Dosen hab ich dann Kabel gesteckt und die in Kanäle an der Fußleiste verbaut, alles formschön und max. effizient.


----------



## Rabowke (14. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Soweit ok, aber wenn die anderen Zimmer alle Lankabel haben, wo ist das Problem eine Wand durchzubohren um die Shield so anzuschließen.
> Ich hab mein NAS auch im Computerzimmer stehen und ein Loch zum Wohnzimmer mit beidseitigen Dosen dort installiert. Einerseits brauchte ich das weil 1Gb DSL im WZ ankommt und andererseits um das NAS aus dem WZ zu verbannen. Kein Hexenwerk für halbwegs "Begabte".
> in die Dosen hab ich dann Kabel gesteckt und die in Kanäle an der Fußleiste verbaut, alles formschön und max. effizient.


Ich glaub wir reden ein wenig aneinander vorbei ... das mit dem Shield im WZ betrifft das alte Eigenheim, besagte DHH, wo dLAN eingesetzt wird und hier nicht gebohrt wird bzw. kein Sinn macht, weil der Router im WZ steht, aber es ein riiieeeeeesen WZ ist wo man keine Kabel verlegen kann weil recht offen, übrigens genau so dass ich meine hinteren Boxen per Funk anbinden musste. Nein, Kabelkanäle an der Decke sind ein No-Go.

Im neuen Eigenheim hab ich den Luxus der LAN-Dosen in jedem Raum, bis auf dem SZ. Aber hier muss ich natürlich erstmal schauen was hier verlegt wurde, ich hoffe ja mindestens Cat 5. Hier ist dann auch das WZ "besser" geschnitten dass ich dann endlich die hinteren Boxen per Kabel anbinden kann.

Im neuen EFH geht es mir primär um die Versorgung von WLAN-Geräten im 1. OG, wobei hier natürlich Bandbreite nicht ganz so wichtig ist, iPhones, iPad und Macbook Air.

Darum, um mal beim Thema zu bleiben: möchte ich *ein* großes WLAN-Netz wo man sich keine Gedanken machen muss ob die Clients sich finden und vor allem wie sie sich finden, im Idealfall sogar nahtlose 'transmission' von 2.4GHz und 5GHz.

Wobei ich glaube dass sich das Problem gerade geklärt hat: Fritz!Repeater 3000 und dann als LAN-Brücke nutzen. Ich muss nur mal schauen ob er sich so dann auch noch ins WLAN-Mesh integrieren lässt, wenn ja, dürfte das Problem gelöst sein und genau das bieten, was ich möchte. 

Scheint zu funktionieren, wenn ich mir den Artikel hier anschaue: https://avm.de/mesh/faqs/fritzrepeater-im-mesh-einrichten/


----------

